# Siggys....?



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Has the new website made it so that we can have larger siggys now? Just wondering since they now have the same 'link' to click on as with pics sometimes....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2011)

No. Sig size is the same for now. The resizing is because the sig is larger than the resize limit. If anything we are considering making the sigs smaller.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh dear!


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 5, 2011)

yes, watch out! the siggy police might be coming to a user near you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2011)

How much smaller are we talking here, will I need stronger glasses?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 6, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> How much smaller are we talking here, will I need stronger glasses?


 
no, most likely binoculars.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Aaaaawwww.....cooome ooonnn! Play nicely now!


----------

